# So.Indiana Snow



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

Yippy!!!! We finally got it. The weatherman said rain until 10pm than snow up to 1" by morning. Well it started snowing at 7 pm and by 9pm we already had 1" and now calling for another 2". At the rate it's coming down I see more than 3" by morn. I'll post more pics tomorrow.:redbouncepayup

James

http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh229/dailyphoto7/IMG_0201.jpg


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

*It's on the way to me*

Well your just west of me so, that snow should be on it's way to me here in Mi.

One good thing about Mi. is the ''Lake effect'' they are calling for a possible 5-7 of lake effect snow!!!

Hope we all get enuff to plow payup

Yon


----------

